# Transportation Question



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

In two weeks, we're supposed to be bringing our little boy home. The temporary housing is built, half of the permanent fence is up, and the barn is still a work in progress.

How can I bring him home safely? We don't have a trailer or anything. Would a dog crate work?

How do you transport your goats?

Thanks for the input!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, dog crates work great. I just put a little straw or hay bedding down and there ya go. It's best if you can get a crate large enough for him to stand up and turn around in. :thumb:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

You can use a 2ft by 3ft large dog crate in the back seat of a car. If he's really small you can use a green storage bin.


----------



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

That's great! It takes some of the pressure off.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Dog crates are how all of mine prefer to travel. :wink:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Dog crates work well


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

Well I'll tell ya this. I really wanted my minis and I drive a Chevy Equinox, small SUV crossover thing. I didn't have anything to really transport them in so I went down to the local Habitat for Humanity store and found a short corner cabinet. I dropped the back seat down and but it in the back. I cut a hole in the door and put towels in the bottom, and it worked like a dream  
When I got home after my 2 hour return, I found 2 sleeping goaties in the back. :ZZZ:


----------



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

aussieheelr said:


> Well I'll tell ya this. I really wanted my minis and I drive a Chevy Equinox, small SUV crossover thing. I didn't have anything to really transport them in so I went down to the local Habitat for Humanity store and found a short corner cabinet. I dropped the back seat down and but it in the back. I cut a hole in the door and put towels in the bottom, and it worked like a dream
> When I got home after my 2 hour return, I found 2 sleeping goaties in the back. :ZZZ:


Aww!!! How cute!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Dog crates are awesome.  :thumb:


----------

